# Just Playing....



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks good dude, top work


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice pic... youre getting 'in tune'


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks, as Im not buying at the mo, Im gonna play with photos of watches I have allready


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The lights have finally gone out in Brampton then


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep....









Never mind, I had fun while it lasted....

As Roy said to me, why should I be happy....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you get as much time taking pics now! In a months time you won't know what day of the week it is


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> you get a much time taking pics now! In a months time you won't know what day of the week it is


Or, I gather due to constant sleepless nights, what time of day it is









Have you got a 24 hour watch yet Jase?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > you get a much time taking pics now! In a months time you won't know what day of the week it is
> ...


So _THAT'S_ why I had the subconscious urge to get a 24hr or GMT watch!!! It's the male equivalent of nesting


----------

